# neowerkes - European Tuner Challenge



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

A good friend of mine is involved with an event that is slated for Sunday, August 11th... It's too soon to tell if it will fall on my weekend off, but if so, I won't miss it!

:thumb:

Click here for more information...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

A photographer and 3 models were at a local VAG meet about 6 weeks ago, taking photos and promoting the event. Nobody there seemed to know what they were about, but they made a pretty big impression.


----------



## neoWerkes (May 10, 2002)

Jon, 
The staff at Neowerkes hopes that you can make it on August 11th. :thumb:

NEOWERKES - EUROPEAN TUNER CHALLENGE

On Sunday, August 11th 2002 at the California Speedway, neoWerkes presents "European Tuner Challenge". This is the place where the top notch European show cars & the quickest Drag Racers come out to compete and show. It will also feature many categories & classes for the drag race challenge as well as the show cars, all of the categories/classes will offer trophies and cash prizes to the best/quickest. Many of the European Automobile Tuner Vendors will be on hand to sell, promote, and answer questions to make the event a memorable experience. 
Along with the European Tuner Challenge, neoWerkes will also feature the Model Showcase Expo. Meet the top industry models for photo and autograph session.

For online registration and ticket purchases, please visit www.neowerkes.com.

Thank you.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

BimmerFest II :tsk:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Oh MY!!! :yikes: Hey Vince, if we go there you won't have to take me to Hooters!!!!!   :thumb:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *BimmerFest II :tsk: *


Actually, Vince, if you read their itinerary, you will see that their event is very different from BimmerFest.

The one thing is common will be the presence of some very special BMWs...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Actually, Vince, if you read their itinerary, you will see that their event is very different from BimmerFest.
> 
> The one thing is common will be the presence of some very special BMWs...  *


HEY Jon, How 'bout getting those models at Bimmerfest next year!   :thumb:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Funny that you should ask that...*

That suggestion (and even an offer) was made to that effect. Unfortunately, it came up too late to include in the plans.

 :bawling:

But hey, there's always next year!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

How about having Hooters as a sponsor?.....they could bring food.... and other stuff...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: How about having Hooters as a sponsor?*



in_d_haus said:


> *How about having Hooters as a sponsor?*


Now that would be sending the WRONG message to the youth in attendance, wouldn't it?

:dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: How about having Hooters as a sponsor?*



Jon Shafer said:


> *
> 
> Now that would be sending the WRONG message to the youth in attendance, wouldn't it?
> 
> :dunno: *


I'm just trying to help defer some of your cost... :angel: I'm working for you buddy!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

I know, Bud... I'm just funning ya!


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I did notice that the best looking women at Bimmerfest was from Washington going to school at USC. 'Course I am a bit biased...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Jon, have you figured out if you're working or not?*

I checked my schedule and I'm NOT working on 8/11. The LA BMW CCA was thinking of setting up a booth at the event. I guess I could volunteer if one of the other models could work the booth with me:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Jon, have you figured out if you're working or not?*



scottn2retro said:


> *I checked my schedule and I'm NOT working on 8/11. The LA BMW CCA was thinking of setting up a booth at the event. I guess I could volunteer if one of the other models could work the booth with me: *


Dang Scott!

I just projected out my schedule on the calendar.

I'll be working all weekend long (up here at Cutter)...

 :bawling: :banghead:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Gee, Jon, too bad*

I guess Sasha and I would have to work the booth wtihout you!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Gee, Jon, too bad*



scottn2retro said:


> *I guess Sasha and I would have to work the booth wtihout you!  *


Looks like you will surely have both of your hands full Scott!

:thumbup:

:lmao:

Wish I could make it...


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Damn you west coasters! You get all of the good shows/events. :bawling: :bawling: 

I might need to fly out next year for Bimmerfest. :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Ackster said:


> *Damn you west coasters! You get all of the good shows/events. :bawling: :bawling:
> 
> I might need to fly out next year for Bimmerfest. :thumbup: *


Bimmerfest east on July 20......

east coast event might be mod heaven:dunno:


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

PM 325xiT said:


> *
> Bimmerfest east on July 20......
> 
> DTM event so it might be mod heaven:dunno: *


Thanks for the info.  I actually did see this. I'm not sure if I want to drive the 7 hours to go though. I just can't do these drives like I used to a couple of years back when I was still in college. . . ah, I guess I'm getting old. 

At least if I decide to go my entire family lives all over NYC so finding a place to stay is easy enough.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*RE:*

Hey Derek,

How's the event shaping up??

--Jon


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Anyone from the board here signed up for the European Tuner Challenge?

This event figures to be a lot of fun too, and August 11th is now right around the corner...

:thumbup:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*I hope to be there . . .*

I'm going to try to help man the BMW CCA booth at the event. You think DC could break loose one of the models to help us out?


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Anyone from the board here signed up for the European Tuner Challenge?
> 
> This event figures to be a lot of fun too, and August 11th is now right around the corner...
> 
> :thumbup: *


I dunno, it looks a little on the r1cer side to me...

If its not gonna be 100% about the 'dope azz shiznit' I might check it out...


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Sasha doesn't look r1cer to me (see above pic) At least not the mods!  

Oh, but my interest in attending is purely in trying to increase BMW CCA membership! :angel:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

scottn2retro said:


> *
> 
> Oh, but my interest in attending is purely in trying to increase BMW CCA membership! :angel: *


Is that the official line for the missus? :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*That's my story . . .*

and I'm sticking to it! :lmao:


----------



## Imola Ed (Dec 23, 2001)

Oh what story. Just say "Look dear, i need to go and check out the cars and especially the hotties. I'll be back next week!"  

Then run out of there before she can protest!


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Sheez, if this keeps up . . .*

I won't even get to use that story. I'm STILL in the process of trying to find out who in the hell is even running the booth for the chapter that weekend. :banghead:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Check this out!*

10% discount for the neowerkes - European Tuner Challenge for all Bimmerfest.com members...

Check it out! 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: Check this out!*



Jon Shafer said:


> *10% discount for the neowerkes - European Tuner Challenge for all Bimmerfest.com members...
> 
> Check it out!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Jon, the link on that page is broken. Its missing the '.com'


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Check this out!*



Jon Shafer said:


> *10% discount for the neowerkes - European Tuner Challenge for all Bimmerfest.com members...
> 
> Check it out!
> :thumbup: :thumbup: *


Sorry 'bout dat. That's what happens when you're into *extreme*-multi-tasking...



Try it again...



Btw, it looks like they've added a special "pre-party" to the menu...










Check this out!!

:yikes:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2002)

*Promotional code for Bimmerfest.com members*

Promotional code: "fest2002"

Members get 10% off any ticket. :thumbup:

Caution, please use the correct code, an incorrect code will result in a full price charge:tsk:

Here's the link to the to register the promotional code (note the prices within this link have been reduced 10%) Bimmerfest.com members discount tickets

All Bimmerfest.com board members are invited to party with Sasha and company at Chillers 8/3.

See you there,
Derek

Neowerkes


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*Derek - you're killing me!*

Let's see, I'm not that far from Redondo Beach . . . hhmmmm. 

Derek, if I run into you in person, I want to talk off-line re: launch vehicles and the 'B' word.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2002)

*Sure, drop me a line*

Scott,
Drop me a line and comeout to the events, we can talk rockets, bmws and all that fun stuff. I hang out in HB all the time, I bet we'll run into each other on the road soon. BTW, are you hooked up for the show? I heard that you may be interested in bring your car club associates to the show and maybe have a booth to encourage growth in membership. If there's anything I can do, drop me a line at [email protected]

Derek
www.neowerkes.com


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2002)

*Cold one for Jon 8/3 Chillers, Redondo Beach*

Hey Jon,
Buddy, you need some down time. I've got a cold one waiting for you at Chillers. Just a reminder, you're on the guest list.

Derek

www.neowerkes.com


----------



## holiday101022 (Jun 26, 2017)

****1050;***1090;***1086; ***1079;***1085;***1072;***1077;***1090; ***1085;***1077;***1076;&*

***1057;***1087;***1072;***1089;***1080;***1073;***1086;.


----------

